# Please post pics of your Loewe in the Reference Library!



## Addy

I'd love to see everyone's items in there! Let's fill those threads up!

Direct link: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/loewe-reference-library.329/

Please let me know if a new thread is needed in there.


----------



## Addy

So many reveals happening... please don't forgot to help grow our Reference Library!


----------



## Addy

The recent pics of acquisitions are amazing! Please also post them in the Reference Library!


----------



## Addy

Don't forget to post your pics in the Reference Library! Located at the top right of the page or use this link: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/loewe-reference-library.329/


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> Don't forget to post your pics in the Reference Library! Located at the top right of the page or use this link: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/loewe-reference-library.329/



Hi @Addy, could you make one for the Goya?


----------



## Addy

ajde.adam said:


> Hi @Addy, could you make one for the Goya?


Done!


----------



## Addy

Made this thread a stickie for visibility!


----------

